# M-Speed R34 for sale



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

This demo car is the fastest BNR34 at Tsukuba Super Battle 
Twin turbocharged engine of thorough lightening, response, and treatment easily valuing. The body of the masterpiece of an one side wide 70mm deliberately powerfully made even the detail. (Eh?)

DemoCar | M Speed


----------



## BAD GTR (Feb 13, 2003)

From my limited knowledge, I can confirm that this car is deliberately powerful and easily valuing. 

How much is it?


----------



## GTR-Dreamer (Apr 9, 2008)

Click on the link and find out.


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

Amazing car,been for sale for a good while now. Price is £175,000 but it is pretty much a unique proven race car so probably good value.


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

MSpeed 54sec R34 GT-R | Drag and Drift

24 mln yen - 175 614.92 GBP


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

You get a Japanese GT race driver with it too!


----------



## Hopland (Dec 23, 2012)

Aaah just need to check my wallet,there it is... now does it include a free oil change upon delivery?


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Would love to get it... All I need to do now is just convince the wife. £175,000 thinking she may say NO. LOL


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

Pure, raw and purposeful machine. Japanese automotive art.


----------

